# Nissan Leaf Gets Official 99 MPG EPA Rating



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The EPA has just released its fuel economy figures for the first mass-production electric car and the Nissan Leaf gets a very impressive 99-mpg. Better yet, that's 99-mpg on average, with a 106-mpg city rating and 92-mpg listing for highway cruising. That number is well ahead of the former industry leader, the Toyota Prius, with its 50-mpg average.

The EPA has designed a new rating system for electric cars that Nissan is so kind enough to explain in their press release. How it works is that the EPA has determined that 33.7 kWhs equals one gallon of gasoline. (In other words, one mpg = 33.7 kWh). With the Leaf rated at 3.4 miles per kWh with a battery pack of 24 kWh and is rated to travel up to 73 miles on that distance then the EPA has says there's a possible distance of 99 miles if the car came with a 33.7 kWh battery pack.

The annual cost of running the Leaf on electric power is touted to be as little as just $561.

More: *Nissan Leaf Gets Official 99 MPG EPA Rating* on AutoGuide.com


----------

